

Show HN: Secure & Smart sharing on Android (no signup, no account needed) - joindrops

joindrops.com is a secure and easy way for you share images in a secure and easy way. No account needed, and no sign-up required. Tap or Shake to share with your friends.<p>Would appreciate if you can review the app and mail us at admin@joindrops.com to provide any feedback, suggestions, problems..<p>Look forward to hearing from you.
======
joindrops
<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joindrops>

------
joindrops
Thanks for the cool ideas you shared with us.

We are working to bring these features to our apps. Let the ideas keep pouring
in at admin@joindrops.com

